# Just ordered from our sponsor...



## YYZ Skinhead (Feb 1, 2012)

Royal Purple Kush from Emerald Triangle and of course Papaya from Nirvana.  Now to play Pandemic 2 and not count days.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Feb 10, 2012)

:woohoo: 10 days, not too shabby, especially with the tracking.  I got two UFOs, Delicious Seeds La Diva fem and World of Seeds Madness fem.  I'll be ordering from TAS again.  :aok:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 10, 2012)

congrats to you on your delivery

:woohoo:


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Feb 10, 2012)

Yah mon, I am stoked!  :icon_smile:  Stealth was awesome too.  I see why everyone likes TAS.


----------



## PuffinNugs (Feb 10, 2012)

nice. depending on when you decide to grow it maybe ill have one (purple kush) going with you.

i have some Sin City Kush on the way (Las Vegas Purple Kush x Snowdawg BX) from Alphakronik Genes.

kinda angry about the whole thing though, on the waiting list for Jackpot Royal, didnt get the email about it being in stock but saw that it was coming back on attitudes main site, wanted to wait for feb promo, but they sold out the next day  same LV Purple Kush but with spacequeen instead of snowdawg, plus a much better desciption picture made it sell. hXXp://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/alphakronik-genes-seeds-jackpot-royale/prod_3372.html ill get a pack eventually :evil:

shold be here monday if not tomorrow


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Feb 10, 2012)

I dig the prospect of a Purple Kush-off.  I have the RPK beans soaking in Oasis cubes.  Hopefully all of them will turn German in a few days.


----------



## powerplanter (Feb 10, 2012)

Not bad.


----------



## Lemon Jack (Feb 11, 2012)

I too just recieved my order from the attitude.  Got a Green Poison from sweet seed a Snow white from Nirvana and King's Kush from greenhouse should be out of soil by tommorow.

Also I got  
Fruity Chronic Juics from delicous
Chemdog By GH
Bubba Kush by GH
Pineapple Express by G13
Madness by  World Of Seeds

and  a La diva auto   (I hate free auto seeds these are useless to me)


----------



## powerplanter (Feb 11, 2012)

Lemon Jack said:
			
		

> I too just recieved my order from the attitude.  Got a Green Poison from sweet seed a Snow white from Nirvana and King's Kush from greenhouse should be out of soil by tommorow.
> 
> Also I got
> Fruity Chronic Juics from delicous
> ...



I agree, they should give people a choice sense some people don't like auto's.


----------



## PuffinNugs (Feb 11, 2012)

Lemon Jack said:
			
		

> I too just recieved my order from the attitude.  Got a Green Poison from sweet seed a Snow white from Nirvana and King's Kush from greenhouse should be out of soil by tommorow.
> 
> Also I got
> Fruity Chronic Juics from delicous
> ...


 
madness from hazeman is growing strong for me (pre 98 bubba x G13 hp) 

thought that was what you were talking about at first. straisn were already confusing, but now identical names everywhere :confused2: have to pay closer attention to the genetics in the desciption to figure out alot of these now

ill take your free auto beans    great bumper crops and outdoors


----------



## Lemon Jack (Feb 11, 2012)

Ya I think that this madness is a c99 cross. It was a freebie hopefully it will pan out.  And Id give ya the auto if I could I wish there was an option to select reg seeds.


----------



## PuffinNugs (Feb 11, 2012)

i actually already have that same freebie as well, the desciption picture looks bomb. delicious usally has decent stuff.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Feb 12, 2012)

OK Go!  RPK beans are popping like popcorn.  I shall germinate the Papaya after potting the RPK.  :headbang:


----------



## PotSmokinSaint (Feb 12, 2012)

We have a kush off!


----------



## pcduck (Feb 12, 2012)

YYZ Skinhead said:
			
		

> OK Go!  RPK beans are popping like popcorn.  I shall germinate the Papaya after potting the RPK.  :headbang:




I enjoy those beans that pop quick


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Feb 12, 2012)

pcduck said:
			
		

> I enjoy those beans that pop quick


Papaya is one of the early-poppers as well.  A lot of mine pop within two days and occasionally _quicker_.


----------



## PuffinNugs (Feb 12, 2012)

mine (purple kush) will hopefully be here tomorrow or the next day,

 dont think ill be on this one though, no room or time.

i have a bubba kush cross started though


----------



## PuffinNugs (Feb 13, 2012)

came today 

funny thing is im looking through all these seeds and im like WTH the ones i wanted most are not here (Sin City Kush). just fell out and i was sitting on them, what a relief lol.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Feb 14, 2012)

I sowed three RPK beans and all of them have popped and are growing out of the top of the Oasis cubes.  I think TAS just got a customer for life.  :woohoo:  :afroweed:


----------



## PuffinNugs (Feb 14, 2012)

YYZ Skinhead said:
			
		

> I sowed three RPK beans and all of them have popped and are growing out of the top of the Oasis cubes.  I think TAS just got a customer for life.  :woohoo:  :afroweed:


 
 congrats


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Feb 19, 2012)

All of the RPK beans and the three Papaya beans I sowed have popped.  Dig my new grow journal.  http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=755197


----------

